# Gawith Hoggarth & Co - Kendal Kentucky



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

old review i did someplace else back in '08....
---

to start, i smoked it in a pipe i have dedicated for strong lakeland tobaccos, like dark flake, brown twist sliced, 1792, bracken flake, etc.
i'm guess there's a littel bit of ghosting goin on, cuz i would get hints of the flavor from "brown twist sliced" or "dark flake", which is that uber powerful african fire cured leaf.

i'm trying to find a description from someplace that has this, and i can't find it. the closest thing i can find is Kendal Dark Shag. 
of course, TR has it listing for Kendal Kentucky.
_Kendal Kentucky is a full bodied, full strength tobacco of 100% African grown (Malawi, Uganda and Tanzania) variation of the actual Kentucky seed. These tobaccos are fire-cured which gives them their distinctive aroma and flavor. This is a fairly strong, but exceptionally cool tobacco for the lovers of dark-fired Virginias. _

cool? i dunno. compared to many other GH and SG offerings, this felt a bit harsh on the tongue with no real flavors. it was strong, for sure, had that strong feel to it that the other african leaf blends have, which i love. 
it was shag in cut, which is what lead me to the "dark shag" reference earlier. very easy to pack and keep lit.

it's good, but there are others out there that i'd prefer before this. maybe if it had a "flavor" that i could grab onto, it might make its way into this household. i'll easily finish this sample off, it's smokeable for sure, just not my bag, baby.
on a quick 1-10 scale, i'd give it a 6 for having hints of that strong flavor (that could've just been ghosting in the pipe).


----------

